# HH list



## Rensakuken (Mar 27, 2013)

Hi everybody! 

I just finished listening to the Sigillite and thought the plot left us, as usual, begging for more and leaving us with more questions than answers. As much as I do love the series I was wondering if anyone had a definitive list of the series in order of publication. Having listened to AE on audiobook and then Betrayer shortly after I'm at a bit of a loss as to where audio-book dramas such as "Grey Angel" are supposed to feature amidst this saga! 

Renz


----------



## March of Time (Dec 4, 2009)

Horus Rising 
False Gods 
Galaxy in Flames 
Flight of the Eisenstein 
Fulgrim
Descent of Angels 
The Dark King /The Lightning Tower 
Legion 
Battle for the Abyss 
Mechanicum 
Tales of Heresy 
Fallen Angels 
Ravens Flight
A Thousand Sons 
Nemesis
The First Heretic 
Garro: Oath of Moment
Prospero Burns 
Garro: Legion of One
Promethean Sun 
Age of Darkness 
Aurelian
The Outcast Dead 
Deliverance Lost 
Army of One
Know no Fear 
The Primarchs 
Butchers Nails
Kryptos
Grey Angel
Fear toTread
Distant Echoes of Old Night
Brotherhood of the Storm
Shadows of Treachery
Burden of Duty
Angel Exterminatus
Lost Son's
The Divine Word 
Garro: Sword of Truth 
Warmaster
Fight and fade
Veritas Ferrum
Betrayer
The Sigillite
The Gates of Terra
Mark of Calth


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

The Garro series is a little all over the place. 

Id recommend:
Oath of Moment
Sword of Truth
Legion of One
Burden of Duty/Grey Angel

Better to have met Varren in SoT before LoO, Or else you'll be wondering who the hell he is. I havent heard Burden of Duty/Grey Angel (as i wait for hard copy CD release) but I think a new character re-introduced :wink: in Legion of One, features heavily in it it. So would follow sequence to listen to it last.


----------

